

Programming just got commoditized. - kailashbadu
http://www.hire-a-php-programmer.com/custom-web-development-advance-level.html
Yet another example of: differentiate your programming skills and set yourself apart or be eaten alive by an offshore shop.<p>The fact that the programmer is being sold as a commodity doesn’t augur quite well for an average programmer in the US.
======
jmtame
That's nothing new. Check out Elance.

------
gaius
Flagged, spam.

